# English Dubbed Anime - Need some recommendations



## xist (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry purists, i like to watch Anime in English...it removes the language barrier and allows me to empathise with the characters better. Admittedly i've not watched many Subs, but having got hung up on Dubs i'd rather go that way unless i'm really missing out (so if there's something AMAZING please do mention it but if it's just run of the mill don't bother)

I kind of started watching anime randomly, having never gone beyond Ghibli in the past. I appreciate asking for rec's means you need an idea of what i've seen and liked...so

I'm currently watching Full Metal Panic. Seems ok.

*LIKED*

The Melancholy Of Haruhi Suzimiya (AWESOME! I even liked Endless 8)
Clannad + After Story (Good/Great except for Episode 22)
Kanon (Good)
Beck Mongolian Chop Squad (AWESOME!)
Canaan (i actually really quite enjoyed this...)
Black Lagoon (Good....shame that the OVA isn't dubbed)
Angel Beats (Great)
Baccano! (Great!)
Summer Wars (Entertaining)
Death Note (was good/ok...went on too long and got carried away with being clever)

*DIDN'T LIKE* *SO MUCH*

FLCL (Pointless style over substance)
Elfen Lied (UGH....was expecting something great...got mediocre averageness)
Chrono Crusade (Average)
Cowboy Bebop (Average....i was disappointed by it)
Neon Genesis Evangelion (Over-rated...it was ok but not OMG WOW!)
Lucky Star (Boring)

I can't think of anything else i've seen at the moment but i'm certain i've seen a couple more things (aside from all the Ghibli movies) I'll edit in if any come to mind.

I'd say my taste kind of boils down to good characterisation really (ALTHOUGH THE STORY NEEDS TO HAVE A SEMI CONCLUSIVE ENDING)....so hit me up some good English Dubbed Anime! Thanks muchly for any and all knowledgeable assistance.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 19, 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
The Familiar of Zero
Tenchi Muyo
Outlaw Star

not sure if counts
Avatar: The Last Airbender (not really classed Anime but its damn good)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> not sure if counts
> Avatar: The Last Airbender (not really classed Anime but its damn good)



It's technically a cartoon but it's still damn good, as you said.

I watched the entirety of Darker Than Black in English. It's quite good. I later watched the second season or whatever it's called in Japanese (there were no English dubs at the time) and I prefer English voices.

Other than that I haven't watched much anime. Only one's I actually really watched were that, Code Geass (watched in English and it was good), and TTGL (which I watched in Japanese since the English VAs are unbearable).


----------



## xist (Mar 19, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> The Familiar of Zero
> Tenchi Muyo
> Outlaw Star
> ...



FMA Brotherhood is MASSIVE though isn't it? Like 60 odd episodes? Is there much filler because that worries me. And Outlaw Star - is it better/similar to Cowboy Bebop because that left me cold.




Guild McCommunist said:


> and TTGL (which I watched in Japanese since the English VAs are unbearable).



Is that a challenge?  I think i should put that on my to see list. Everyone raves about it so i'm hoping that it'll live up to the hype. Re-DTB I worry a bit about mystery/suspense anime that they're going to be really slow and too clever-clever for their own good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2012)

xist said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > and TTGL (which I watched in Japanese since the English VAs are unbearable).
> ...



Before I explain this, I just want people to know that my opinion on dubs still stands: they should only be in Japanese if the English VAs are horrid, if you understand spoken Japanese, or the game only has Japanese VAs. Otherwise your native language > Japanese.

The English VAs just really hurt characters honestly. Kamina is the most notable one. His Japanese VA comes off as fearless, if not overly confident. His English VA is some goddamn surfer bro. I mean the show is supposed to be over-the-top and ridiculous, I want a voice to match.

Simon's was just really whiny. I know he's basically whiny for the first half of the first season but he eventually develops into becoming Kamina to some extent. His voice didn't match.

Also, I can't believe you never watched TTGL. It's kinda the anime of animes that everyone raves about. And for good reason. It's designed to be ludicrous and silly and it does this so well. Unlike bad anime like Dragon Ball Z which tries to be serious and over-the-top at the same time, TTGL divides this. There are serious moments but they're separate from the over-the-top ones.

Uppercutting bad guys through space and time itself is also one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## Actinopterygian Melospiza (Mar 19, 2012)

Your tastes are a bit different that mine so you might not like these, but it's at least worth it to watch a couple episodes:

Samurai 7 (A must see by any anime fan; based on Akira Kurasawa's film Seven Samurai)
Paranoia Agent (Kinda confusing; not for everyone)
Serial Experiements Lain (Also a little confusing but really good)
Samurai Champloo (Directed by the same guy as Cowboy Bebop but it's different; it's really funny but also filled with badass swordplay)
Case Closed(aka Detective Conan) (My personal favorite; detective anime that is fuckin huge in Japan but not so much elsewhere; art style makes it seem like it's for children but there's lots of murder and blood and such; only 5 season are dubbed though and it doesn't looks like Funimation is gonna do any more due to poor sales)
Gantz (My second favorite; extremely violent w/ some nudity; not for the faint of heart)

Edit:


Guild McCommunist said:


> Before I explain this, I just want people to know that my opinion on dubs still stands: they should only be in Japanese if the English VAs are horrid, if you understand spoken Japanese, or the game only has Japanese VAs. Otherwise your native language > Japanese.


I know this is off-topic, but THANK YOU! That is exactly the same way I feel and I really can't stand all the people who insist on watching subs to be "cool" or whatever even when the English VAs did a good job


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 19, 2012)

xist said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> ...



Brotherhood is 64 eps
lol theres no filler, hence why brotherhood was made, its all solid story and amazing
as the normal FMA was story and filler then went off on its own tangent

ive never seen cowboy bebop so couldnt tell you, i loved outlaw star tho, one of my fav oldies of all times


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm working my way through Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi right now, the dub is extremely good. (13 episodes)

Eden of the East is fantastic, my all time favourite animu next to Baccano. (13 episodes + two movies)

Soul Eater? 50 something episodes though.

I wouldn't recommend FMA:B, I stopped watching after 13 episodes nor would I recommend TTGL, extremely over rated.


----------



## renton56 (Mar 19, 2012)

you should check out gurren lagan, its on netflix if you have it. great show, me and my friends had so much fun watching it together just laughing at it


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2012)

@[member='renton56']
just reminded me of another one, Eureka Seven

I still need to finish it though.. aha, I own the bluray movie too.


----------



## xist (Mar 19, 2012)

Right....have read some reviews...



Pong20302000 said:


> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> The Familiar of Zero
> Tenchi Muyo
> Outlaw Star
> ...



FMA:B sounds good but i worry about the series being that long. Also finding all the episodes could be a challenge.
The Familiar of Zero seems like it's probably quite fun so thanks!
Tenchi Muyo and Outlaw star both have me on the fence....the first because i worry about because the synopsis i've read makes it seem like the story is all over the place, and the second because i worry about not being drawn in by the plot and liking the characters.




Actinopterygian Melospiza said:


> Your tastes are a bit different that mine so you might not like these, but it's at least worth it to watch a couple episodes:
> 
> Samurai 7 (A must see by any anime fan; based on Akira Kurasawa's film Seven Samurai)
> Paranoia Agent (Kinda confusing; not for everyone)
> ...



Samurai 7 seems like it could be good, and is certainly something i'd look out for. Is the characterisation good?
Paranoia Agent was something i was reading about yesterday...i worried that i wouldn't like any of the characters and the story would be too "way out there". I'm all for clever plots but not ones that get carried away with how awesome the writers are and leave the viewer confused and disappointed.
Serial Experiments Lain sounds great. Thanks for putting that on my radar...it's something that i'd never have found on my own.
Samurai Champloo seems to be thought of as worse than Bebop, and somewhat weak in the story department. That could be a sticking point for me.
Case Closed sounded good too....BUT....there's like a BILLION episodes and movies. If there were maybe 2 series then i'd give it a go, but something that HUGE just has to have a fair amount of fluff. Surely?
Gantz was something i'd put off. I read that the ending was a HUGE disappointment and if that's true i'd almost rather not start it. It sounded enjoyable though.



prowler said:


> I'm working my way through Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi right now, the dub is extremely good. (13 episodes)
> 
> Eden of the East is fantastic, my all time favourite animu next to Baccano. (13 episodes + two movies)
> 
> Soul Eater? 50 something episodes though.



Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi sounds so tempting....although it seems a tad wacky.
Eden of the East is another one that i put off. I read reviews saying it was good but the series ending was totally unresolved and was to be completed in the two movies. Then i read reviews for those and they seemed to be a bit rubbish and pose even more questions. If i go into Eden of the East am i going to come out the other side fulfilled? Or just confused and annoyed?
Soul Eater reviews say that the end is rubbish. And there's lots of filler. That bear any truth?


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2012)

xist said:


> Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi sounds so tempting....although it seems a tad wacky.


It's Gainax, you can't say no!





> Eden of the East is another one that i put off. I read reviews saying it was good but the series ending was totally unresolved and was to be completed in the two movies. Then i read reviews for those and they seemed to be a bit rubbish and pose even more questions. If i go into Eden of the East am i going to come out the other side fulfilled? Or just confused and annoyed?


I'm not going to lie, there is some unresolved stuff and questions to answer but it didn't stop be from enjoying it. Come on, It's only 13 episodes! At the end there is a cliffhanger but not that big of a one that you HAVE to watch the movies.





> Soul Eater reviews say that the end is rubbish. And there's lots of filler. That bear any truth?


The ending is rubbish compared to the manga and all I can remember are like 2 filler episodes.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 19, 2012)

lots of filler tbh in soul eater


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 19, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> *The Familiar of Zero*
> Tenchi Muyo
> Outlaw Star
> ...


Just no... JUST NO! If you want to watch it for the plot, u might as well read the damn novel and get the real awesome story. Stupid tons of fanservice.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 23, 2012)

Code Geass
Yes. prefer english to the Japanese version. WATCH IT NOW

Familiar of zero (zero no tsukaima) is good, when it gets there. There's a hell of a lot of idle filler eps where something dumb happens. and im sure there's only the 1st season out of 4 that's in English.

Fairy Tails amazing, but I watch it subbed because it goes further and the dub skips some episodes.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to only liked dubbed anime aswell, but after you watch a series or two I bet you will prefer it, you can watch new animes strait from japan (learn to use irc if you don't know how)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 23, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood isn't hard to find at all. It's a great series and it follows the manga a lot closer and the story doesn't get as confusing. The first anime of FMA however was a clusterfuck of a mess that was hard to follow. Still good though for entertainment.


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2012)

>English dubbed anime


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 23, 2012)

Subbed for the win
English voice acting sucks most of the time
Sometimes reminds me of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWNmVyNBAfE


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Subbed for the win
> English voice acting sucks most of the time
> Sometimes reminds me of this


That is way, way better than the average anime dub. The average anime dub makes me tear my hair out.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 23, 2012)

Midna said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Subbed for the win
> ...


When I watch dubbed, i sometimes quote the great johnny wiseau.
This is bullshit


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2012)

When I watched dubbed, it's by accident so I frantically shut down my media player and go get a proper download.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 23, 2012)

Azumanga Daioh! The Animation - Slice of Life - An anime about a group of friends that are plain weird, except this time with a pedo teacher, a lazy teacher, and the lazy teacher's friend who is also a teacher.
Pet Shop of Horrors - Horror - A tale of a pet shop and the people who buy the "exotic" creatures housed there.
Dragon Knight: Wheel of Time - Action - A guy goes into the past to change his and his friends' fate.
Those are the only ones I know of that are in English, unfortunately. I haven't watched anything in English that hasn't already been suggested.


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 23, 2012)

I remember watching norwegian dubbed anime. Oh my ears.. Salvation, where are thou?


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2012)

then you guys are missing the fuck out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_tMD5bTbLM


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 23, 2012)

I say go with sub instead! Japanese dubs are far better in my opinion!


----------



## renton56 (Mar 23, 2012)

xist said:


> Right....have read some reviews...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the last five minutes of the gantz animated series was lame. everything up till it was really good, and the manga is even more intense


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 23, 2012)

prowler said:


> then you guys are missing the fuck out



My ears! *Dies*



renton56 said:


> the last five minutes of the gantz animated series was lame. everything up till it was really good, and the manga is even more intense


The last few episodes/chapters of Vampire Knight were REALLY lame. Everything up until that, it was okay. Because it sucked, though, I can't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## xist (Mar 23, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> I used to only liked dubbed anime aswell, but after you watch a series or two I bet you will prefer it, you can watch new animes strait from japan (learn to use irc if you don't know how)



Before i decided i would only really watch English Dubs i'd watched every single Ghibli movie pre about 2006 in Japanese+Subs. I also saw The NGE movie End of Evangelion and Black Rock Shooter. I find the majority of voices far more difficult to relate to as the pitches used tend to differ from the western tone, plus as stated before it's difficult to empathsize with characters who don't speak your language in their every day situations. I even like the localisation touches where they incorporate Western cultural points rather than Japanese references.



Midna said:


> >English dubbed anime



When i watch a film i choose the English dub of it, rather than using any of the alternative languages that generally come on European DVD's. Why should i opt out of using my own language to appreciate a story?





Sora de Eclaune said:


> Azumanga Daioh! The Animation - Slice of Life - An anime about a group of friends that are plain weird, except this time with a pedo teacher, a lazy teacher, and the lazy teacher's friend who is also a teacher.
> Pet Shop of Horrors - Horror - A tale of a pet shop and the people who buy the "exotic" creatures housed there.
> Dragon Knight: Wheel of Time - Action - A guy goes into the past to change his and his friends' fate.



Thanks. I saw Azumanga Daioh but i'd just come down from watching Lucky Star (which i felt was pretty poor) and worried that it'd be about as good as that, with little real plot.



Attila13 said:


> I say go with sub instead! Japanese dubs are far better in my opinion!



No. See first reply above.


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2012)

xist said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > >English dubbed anime
> ...


Two reasons. Firstly, a language dub is one step away from the director's original intentions. Secondly, most anime dubs are horrible. Just, absolutely god awful. Whoever it is they hire, they can't act. It's sometimes different in movies, because they have a higher budget and can afford to make decent dubs. Disney does dubs for Studio Ghibli, and I do enjoy those. Because they don't hire off the street.


----------



## emigre (Mar 23, 2012)

Not this dub vs sub shit again...


----------



## DarkStriker (Mar 23, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> The last few episodes/chapters of Vampire Knight were REALLY lame. Everything up until that, it was okay. Because it sucked, though, I can't recommend it to anyone.


Anime caught up to manga. Thats why. Read the manga and it makes more sense.


----------



## Midna (Mar 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Not this dub vs sub shit again...


The eternal conflict


----------



## xist (Mar 24, 2012)

It was never intended as such, hence my spiel in the opening message.

I'm not Japanese, i'm not intimately familiar with Japanese culture, i don't speak Japanese, and i don't feel it's a requisite to learn Japanese to be entertained by some anime. Of that i've watched i can't recall anything that's been really badly dubbed, and if it was i wouldn't watch it because i'd find it irritating, or if it was something really good i'd put up with subs.

However, i'd rather see things in my own language. Is it going to ruin my enjoyment if the anime is slightly westernised or changed a bit because of it? I doubt it (I promise i won't tell the creators if you don't either...) I play video games made in Japan with English VA's and i don't really see that much difference from watching animes with English dubs.The language differences alone (pitch, pacing, tonality) make it more difficult to "relate" to the characters and situations i watch.

I understand most people who are really into anime like it in it's original language. I also know i'm missing out on some really good anime that's not dubbed yet. Perhaps i'm just lazy. Who knows and who cares? I just wanted some recommendations of good English dubs....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 24, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Anime caught up to manga. Thats why. Read the manga and it makes more sense.



TBH manga is just hipster anime for people who find anime is "too mainstream" and now they're really artsy for reading.

Also, to everyone saying "IT SHOULD BE IN ITS NATIVE LANGUAGE", ever seen The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (or a Fistful of Dollars/A Few Dollars More)? Do you prefer it in Italian? If you don't, then congrats, you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 24, 2012)

xist said:


> It was never intended as such, hence my spiel in the opening message.
> 
> I'm not Japanese, i'm not intimately familiar with Japanese culture, i don't speak Japanese, and i don't feel it's a requisite to learn Japanese to be entertained by some anime. Of that i've watched i can't recall anything that's been really badly dubbed, and if it was i wouldn't watch it because i'd find it irritating, or if it was something really good i'd put up with subs.
> 
> ...



I don't particularly enjoy listening to japanese VA's (i watch dub wherever possible), but you do miss out on a ton of good animes that way, and even still you have to wait quite a while for animes to be dubbed.
Anyway I only read the OP so forgive me if any of these were suggested.

Pani Poni Dash (comedy, it's hilarious but a little dated graphically)
*Ef - A Tale of Memories (drama, romance, some comedy)*
*Ef - A Tale of Melodies (just released, drama, romance. Dunno how the dub is though, i've only seen Memories so far, it was solid)*
Air (you watched Clannad/Kanon/Angel Beats, but not Air?)
The Third (action, comedy, drama)
When They Cry (pure epic, only season 1 is dubbed though...gotta ride the sub train for season 2. Worth it though)
Chobits (comedy, drama, ...romance?)
Darker than BLACK (...epic? I dunno tags for it. Action, bit of drama)
Fate/stay night (doesn't have shit on the VN or Fate/zero, but hell it's still great)
Kurokami (comedy?, action, drama, bit of romance but not really)
*Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~ (Pure. Win.)*
Shuffle! (comedy, drama, romance)
Shakugan No Shana (again, season 1 is dubbed...S2 and 3 unfortunately aren't. Good series though)
Strawberry Marshmallow (comedy)
Strike Witches (it's remarkably serious considering all the pervy/ecchi crap they mix in, action)
Utawarerumono (drama, action)
Eden of the East (dubbed and even all the movies are AFAIR, great series)
Canaan (drama, action, a decent amount of comedy mixed in)

Bolded are my 3 top choices, though they're all good.
Ef is a pretty visual anime, and i've yet to see one like it. It's quite beautiful.
Phantom is just epic.


I never realized I had so many dubbed animes in my folder till I scrolled through it to make a list, haha.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Anime caught up to manga. Thats why. Read the manga and it makes more sense.
> ...



Or pretty much every Jackie Chan movie before Rush Hour.


----------



## xist (Apr 3, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> The Familiar of Zero





DarkStriker said:


> Just no... JUST NO! If you want to watch it for the plot, u might as well read the damn novel and get the real awesome story. Stupid tons of fanservice.



I read about what this was about and thought it sounded interesting. Ugh....what a waste of time. It was pretty bad - no real plot to speak of, no real character development and no real exploitation of the interesting story aspect of coming from another world. It felt like it could have been so much more but they spent the money on booze rather than the writing.


----------



## xist (Apr 24, 2012)

And after seeing gushing reviews i decided to give Ef - A Tale of Memories a go. Wow that was pretty tedious...the only slightly redeeming aspect was the Hiro/Kei arc, whilst the main Renji/Chihiro plot was awful because the characters were so shallow and unbelievable.

Anyone seen/got any opinions on Planetes?


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 24, 2012)

xist said:


> And after seeing gushing reviews i decided to give Ef - A Tale of Memories a go. Wow that was pretty tedious...the only slightly redeeming aspect was the Hiro/Kei arc, whilst the main Renji/Chihiro plot was awful because the characters were so shallow and unbelievable.
> 
> Anyone seen/got any opinions on Planetes?


Claps on being able to watch. And just noticed Guild's post. So im too "mainstream" for reading manga and buying it on store now. Personal preference friend. Not to mention i both read and watch. Manga comes quicker, but i always pick adaptions of what i have read before.

Not sure if dubbed(becasue i dont watch em unless i must) but:
Kore wa Zombie desu ka
Star Driver
No. 6. Though i wished No.6 anime lasted longer.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Apr 24, 2012)

Blasreiter and Black Butler were two I enjoyed on Netflix.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2012)

Watching Chrome shelled Regios now in dubbed. Its worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Mazor (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a very strong opinion when it comes to dub vs sub and translations of any cultural work in any form, but I won't bore this thread with it in this post.

My suggestion is Berserk. Manga elitists may disagree on whether it should be watched in its animated form but Berserk is a good, in a sense western-styled anime from the 90's with a good English dub.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 24, 2012)

I know know what exactly has been suggested, but here's my list. I'll list one liner previews for each, and try not to involve spoilers as best as I can.

Movies are in RED. OVAs are in BLUE.
InuYasha - A present-day high schooler accidentally gets thrown into Japan's Feudal Era, where she awakens a half-demon.
InuYasha: The Final Act - Continuation of InuYasha.
Princess Mononoke - A boy in a far away time gets cursed by a demon and has to travel to the west to find the cure.
Big-O! - The tale of a negotiator in a futuristic city without memories.
Spirited Away - A young girl gets transported to the world of the spirits and becomes trapped there.
Haibane Renmei - A tale about beings that look like angels in a town that no one can leave.
Akira - A gang member strives to save one of his friends from a secret organization. *WARNING: GRAPHIC VIOLENCE.*
When They Cry - A boy moves to a new town and begins to notice that not everything is as it seems. *WARNING: GRAPHIC VIOLENCE.*
Kiki's Delivery Service - A young witch journeys to an unfamiliar town to find herself.
Azumanga Daioh: The Animation - The everyday antics of a group of friends. *WARNING: BORDERLINE PEDOPHILIA (limited to one recurring character, played for laughs).*
My Neighbor Totoro - Two sisters befriend a Japanese forest god.
Oh! My Goddess - A guy with bad luck ends up calling the wrong number and a goddess appears to give him a wish.
Rin: Daughters of Mnemosyne - Two private investigators that take on any job, and one of them appears to be virtually indestructable... *WARNING: GRAPHIC VIOLENCE.*
Black Butler - In one of the noble families of Europe serves a butler. He has skills so perfected, he almost seems inhuman. However, he seems content to be serving a twelve year old...
Black Butler II - Continuation of Black Butler.
Hetalia: Axis Powers - History of the world, except all the countries are people. Also it's funny.
Hetalia: World Series - Continuation of Axis Powers.
The Cat Returns - A high-schooler saves a talking cat and somehow becomes immersed in its world.
Noein: To Your Other Self -  A twelve-year old girl finds a mysterious object that attracts people from a parallel future.
And They're Off! Powerpuff Girls Z - Three ordinary girls gain the ability to turn into the Powerpuff Girls Z. *RELATIVELY DIFFICULT TO FIND IN ENGLISH (even on the internet), MAY BE A EUROPEAN IMPORT.*
This is all I know off the top of my head, however.


----------



## Midna (Apr 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Anime caught up to manga. Thats why. Read the manga and it makes more sense.
> ...


What the actual fuck


----------



## prowler (Apr 25, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> When They Cry - A boy moves to a new town and begins to notice that not everything is as it seems. *WARNING: GRAPHIC VIOLENCE.*


>Higurashi dub






Sora de Eclaune said:


> And They're Off! Powerpuff Girls Z - Three ordinary girls gain the ability to turn into the Powerpuff Girls Z. *RELATIVELY DIFFICULT TO FIND IN ENGLISH (even on the internet), MAY BE A EUROPEAN IMPORT.*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 25, 2012)

You didn't like Cowboy Bepop? Oh, I assume you didn't watch the movie....

All of the popular animes suck (Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tail, etc.) Avoid them like the plague.

I would say Samurai Champloo, but it's better in Japanese then in English IMO..


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> All of the popular animes suck (Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tail, etc.) Avoid them like the plague.



(Warning: What I'm about to say might cause all hell to break loose)

I wouldn't say all of them suck, but Fairy Tale just sounds retarded, and then there's Lucky Star which....frightens me to no end.  If you think One Piece is bad in Japanese, just listen to the 4Kids dub; you'll wish you could rip your cochlea and eardrums right out.  Bleach?  Never saw it, never will, not my forté.  Naruto, not a bad anime (in its native language) but the action sequences are inconsistent, it'll show ten seconds of action/fighting, then a character will speak for three minutes...repeat.  You saw the English dub for these particular anime programs, haven't you?  If you have, my condolences.  I have my reasons for liking Fansubs/native Japanese anime over *most** English-dubbed anime, but I won't elaborate as to why; doing so will cause one heck of a sh**storm and I don't want to be a part of it. There, I said it.




(* "Most" meaning there are a few exceptions, such as Studio Ghibli, since they take the time to hire REAL and reputable voice actors)


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 26, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



Hnnnng a language I can't understand.
So good.


wat.


/only quoted this post because it had both you weeaboos in it.

You two are about 13 years behind in dub quality. There's still landmines but in general anime dubs are solid. The only bad VA floating around is Illich Guardiola, that man is a fucking plague, but he's usually a minor character you hardly ever see/hear anyway. The only time I think a dub ruins the experience is in animes like Ika Musume where sea puns and de geso do NOT work at all in English. Or in Symphogear where they sing a fucking ton and no one can ever dub over Nana Mizuki and live to tell about it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 26, 2012)

You need to see Redline.


----------



## Azmic (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll just recommend Eureka Seven


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2012)

when they cry(the VA could of been better but the story is good when you understand though play the visual novel higurashi when the cicadas cry first or you will be confused alot)

the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya(one of the few times the dub is almost as good as the sub)


----------



## Midna (Apr 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


Much better than "Oh god, it sounds like a 5th grade school play, my ears are bleeding"
Give me a break. I'm talking about quality. Which you seem to know nothing about. The problem with most dubbed anime is also present in most western cartoons as well. Shitty acting. And hell, the acting might be shitty in Japanese, but as you say I can't understand it so it doesn't make me want to kill myself. If you'd read more than what you'd selectively quoted, you'd have noticed that there are several dubs that I liked, even preferred to the original. Fuck off.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 26, 2012)

Midna said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



The problem with most dubbed animes, is they're great and weeaboos still whine about it anyway. Get over it. If you're curious, it ISN'T 1999 anymore. I don't think you're aware of that fact or you'd stop spouting how bad dubs are, when they aren't anymore. It's kind of embarrassing dude. That and it shows you hardly, if never, watch dubs.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 26, 2012)

While I'm relatively new to anime, I do have a few suggestions.

The Dragonball Saga (Overly long, so don't bother is you can't devote a lot of time. Its an excellent series.)
Trigun (fucking great!)
The mainstream animes (Naruto, Bleach, etc.)

I have a couple others, but they aren't action oriented, they have a mostly Ecchi/Romantic genre.

Girls Bravo
Shuffle!


----------



## koyuki_kun (Apr 26, 2012)

You need to see Beck,the best anime for me


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 26, 2012)

I see you liked Baccano!, then you should also watch Durarara!!. Its by the same guy who did Baccano and is just as great. It got dubbed, but I am not sure if all are dubbed yet.
I have several more suggestions, but none of them are available dubbed sadly.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> The problem with most dubbed animes, is they're great and weeaboos still whine about it anyway. Get over it. If you're curious, it ISN'T 1999 anymore. I don't think you're aware of that fact or you'd stop spouting how bad dubs are, when they aren't anymore. It's kind of embarrassing dude. That and it shows you hardly, if never, watch dubs.


There are alot of dubs out there that are shit. and ruin the flow of the anime.
There are some dubs I like, I watched chrono crusade in dubbed and im watching chrome shelled regios in dubbed now. They are pritty good. Not to mention code geass was quality in dubbed.
I never once said that all dubs are bad, i said alot of the time they suck. Or have 1 main character in them who is done badly.
So stop using made up meme words like wee-boo to get a few laughs out of fools and accept that i have an opinion that may be different to yours.


----------



## Midna (Apr 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Let's turn this around. Perhaps I am not in fact a weeaboo for not liking badly acted dubs. Perhaps you simply are simply unable to recognize bad acting? Perhaps it is that you have absolutely no taste and are fully capable of swallowing any shitty voice acting thrown at you as long as it has words in it? Perhaps it's like perfect pitch. Some people can't tell one note from another, while others have to cover their ears if anything is even a semitone off

You think the bad dubs ended in 1999? Here, tell me this is good. Look me in the eye and tell me you can watch this. If you can, if you think this is all good... well, that might say more about you than me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qym7XbQ7ApE
5:04
Kamina and Virral at the very least absolutely destroy the English version of this high budget 2007 dub. There's many more like it. Almost all of the series I have tried to watch dubbed have a few decent characters... and then a couple of characters who are absolutely destroyed in translation, making the show impossible to watch. Sadly enough, it's usually the last character you would ever want ruined. I'm not just cherry picking a bad example either. They're usually like this.


Still, there are some dubs I genuinely enjoyed, sometimes more than the original. They just happen to be the exception rather than the rule. It's not the concept of dubs I _really _have anything against, just the execution.

...

All that aside, surely you realize that what we're arguing over is subjective? Though I may consider you tasteless, neither of us are actually right. We're entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 26, 2012)

Midna said:


> Kamina and Virral at the very least absolutely destroy the English version of this high budget 2007 dub. There's many more like it. Almost all of the series I have tried to watch dubbed have a few decent characters... and then a couple of characters who are absolutely destroyed in translation, making the show impossible to watch. Sadly enough, it's usually the last character you would ever want ruined. I'm not just cherry picking a bad example either. They're usually like this.



From a hater of dubs across the board I have to agree. Tried watching the series in English and Kamina's voice was really fucking stupid. Like bad enough that I turned the language option to Moonspeak.

If I'm saying that an English dub is bad then you must know that it's pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2012)

In my life, I only have seen a very few Animes with good English actors.
Cowboy Beebop
GL
DBZ
Full Metal Alchemist.
And Hunter X Hunter


Hellsing is also decent.


----------

